

Show HN: Tab to Window - Chrome Extension to pop tabs with key command - acarabott
https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/tab-to-window-keyboard-sh/adbkphmimfcaeonicpmamfddbbnphikh

======
acarabott
Check out the options page, spent quite a bit of time tweaking the UI there.

Source code available here: <https://github.com/acarabott/tabToWindow>

------
jbrooksuk
So useful!

